# Unflavored nylabones or other chews?



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Does anybody know if there are any unflavored chews out there?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I know there are unflavored nylabones, I have one


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jul 5 2005, 02:53 PM
> *I know there are unflavored nylabones, I have one
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78319*


[/QUOTE]
Where did you get it and what is it called?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi had one of those. It is like a clear yellowish color. I got her's at petsmart. They also have a dental bone one with little nubs. I think that is also unflavored. Lexi loves that one.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 5 2005, 04:51 PM
> *Lexi had one of those.  It is like a clear yellowish color.  I got her's at petsmart.  They also have a dental bone one with little nubs.  I think that is also unflavored.  Lexi loves that one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78351*


[/QUOTE]


yep , we have one too from Pet smart


----------

